# 1st Campana Froglet



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

We started with a probable pair last year and added a third a few months ago. They've been breeding non-stop for a couple months now. I thought I'd share the first Campana froglet OOW from the new trio.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Close-up


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Soooo cute! I never would've imagined they'd morph out green! Congratulations!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

WendySHall said:


> Soooo cute! I never would've imagined they'd morph out green! Congratulations!


Same here. Glad to hear you got them going for you.


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

interesting blotchy pattern. Do you have pics of the parents?


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Ben Wehr said:


> interesting blotchy pattern. Do you have pics of the parents?


I do, I will try and get them up this evening. This little guy looks very different then the parents, they have the very common Campana pattern, chocolate with a white reticulated pattern. Infact I was surprised this guy showed any pattern at all, the parents didn't really show there's until adulthood. He got his as he was absorbing his tail. He was solid brown even as his front legs were forming. He colored up just in the last couple days.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Glad that the little guy/girl worked out for you aaron.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

VenomR00 said:


> Glad that the little guy/girl worked out for you aaron.


Thank you, she made a nice addition.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Ben Wehr said:


> interesting blotchy pattern. Do you have pics of the parents?


Not the best pic but here's one of the parents, they both hold the same pattern and color.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

those frogs are so cool. Pictures just don't do them justice i don't think. They are a very stunning frog! last time i saw that little guy of yours it was still a tad with just back legs. Seems like it morphed out fast!


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

myersboy6 said:


> those frogs are so cool. Pictures just don't do them justice i don't think. They are a very stunning frog! last time i saw that little guy of yours it was still a tad with just back legs. Seems like it morphed out fast!


About a week and a half after you came by. Went quick.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

damn that was quick!


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I've got 4 tads in the water from my Pair. I've had them nearly a year and they only recently( past month or so) have gotten their little cream and brown butts into gear. Found yet another tad in there this morning.


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

Are Campana difficult to get breeding compared to other D. auratus morphs? I'm working on getting mine breeding


----------



## serenityrideshop (May 8, 2011)

are you guys going to have any of these for sale? do you have an online store or a store front? looks like a cool frog


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

SutorS said:


> Are Campana difficult to get breeding compared to other D. auratus morphs? I'm working on getting mine breeding


I only have one pair of Auratus old enough to breed, and they're Campanas and this is my first PDF I've bred, so I would say they're easy. I do have an adult reticulated auratus and 3 subadults, but they're nowhere near being breedable yet. This time next year, I would guess they would be.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice color, all the ones i ever morphed out all came out black and got coloration a few months later down the line


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

serenityrideshop said:


> are you guys going to have any of these for sale? do you have an online store or a store front? looks like a cool frog


We will have them ready to go in about a month. I've got 4 OOW that are not already spoken for. We have a website located in my signature. Locals are always welcome to stop by, we are home based.


----------

